# About "Hip Dysplasia"?



## sesame.lao (Sep 27, 2008)

Hi!Nice to see you!
Our pet hedgehog's name is *Sesame Lao* (1 year 7 months old).
Now she has some troubles, so I need your help. Thanks!!!

Q1:
Did you hear about "*Hip Dysplasia*"?
Our vet told us that SesameLao has "Hip Dysplasia".
After searching, I cannot get anything.

Similar case is "Canine Hip Dysplasia (CHD)".

Q2:
The most important thing is how can I help my SesameLao?
Can "*SYNOQUIN*" or "*COSEQUIN*" be a supplement for hedgehogs?

Thanks again!!! (for your read and reply.^^)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I have never heard of it before in hedgehogs. I will be interested in any replies.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

What trouble is she having? Trouble walking, I'm guessing? Does she fall over?

Nancy, my thought was misdiagnosed WHS.


----------



## sesame.lao (Sep 27, 2008)

krbshappy71 said:


> What trouble is she having? Trouble walking, I'm guessing? Does she fall over?
> 
> Nancy, my thought was misdiagnosed WHS.


Thanks!!!
We had a X-ray, and she didn't fall over.
Just take a sudden turn......

[attachment=0:1oyxyjxx]001.png[/attachment:1oyxyjxx]

These two days,
sometime out of acetabulum, sometimes return.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

To me it almost looks like a dislocation on the one side. I know with hip displasia the joints can slip but the one side almost looks dislocated (which could be from the ball popping out because of the dysplasia). I don't have any vet training and am only basing what I say on xrays Ive seen over the years in texts or from bring a dog into the vet. I know with dogs this problem is usually fixed with surgery which Im not sure could be an option since a hedgie is so small, when an older dog we had had issues from arthritis which can set in with long term hip displasia I know we were giving a dosage of aspirin for him. Not sure if this would be safe for a hedgie though and the dose would have to be so small and theres no saying that they can even have it. The aspirin was only symptomatic treatment because the dog was older and it wasn't recommended to do a surgery. One thing I can think of though basing purely on the situation with dogs is that they are recommended not to climb, jump, run and was told to just take them for leisurely walks for excerise, since this is a hedgie that can't be walked you might have to take the wheel out if he uses it (running can aggrivate a bad joint) and work on another excerise like swimming (if he likes it because it puts little stress on the joint) or letting him roam around in a play area . 
I'm very interested to hear the replies on this thread since I have never heard of this in hedgehogs and could help with future situations that may occur with other owners. I hope your hedgie feels better


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

oh wow very cool! Thanks for uploading that picture, have never seen a hedgehog xray before.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor little girl. That looks so painful. I can be of no help whatever.


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

That x-ray looks absolutely painful. 

Cosequin is glucosamine and chondroitin. I know there have been several that use these products with older hedgehogs. I use it with my older hedgehogs to help relieve arthritis symptoms and to improve mobility. If your vet thinks it may help your little one, it shouldn't hurt him. I use a human variety, as it is far cheaper than the veterinary versions. I crush a tablet by using a mortar and pestel and give it a hefty sprinkle on my hedgehog's kibble.


----------



## sesame.lao (Sep 27, 2008)

Kalandra said:


> That x-ray looks absolutely painful.
> 
> Cosequin is glucosamine and chondroitin. I know there have been several that use these products with older hedgehogs. I use it with my older hedgehogs to help relieve arthritis symptoms and to improve mobility. If your vet thinks it may help your little one, it shouldn't hurt him. I use a human variety, as it is far cheaper than the veterinary versions. I crush a tablet by using a mortar and pestel and give it a hefty sprinkle on my hedgehog's kibble.


Wa! It's a good news!!!
But, about the dosage(using Cosequin DS), I have questions:
Q3:One, half tablet, or less?
Q4:How many times a day?

Thanks to everyone replied this Subject!!!^___^


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I just gave it a hefty pinch on their kibble. I give kibble usually only once a day. When I talked to my vet about it, he recommended a pinch daily. Real scientific method for how much to give...


----------

